# Any 11-87 experts out there?



## jmluds (Mar 29, 2006)

I did some searching on these forums with respect to Remington 11-87 performance, etc. And it seems that the majority of the time it turns into a Ford vs. Chevy vs. Dodge style debate between Beretta, Benelli, Remington, and Browning.

I currently use an 870 Express and am happy with it, but I would like to purchase an autoloader at some point. Right now I can't help but look really hard at the 11-87. I have shot the SBEII and am a huge fan of the Xtrema2, but it seems that the 11-87 is the best VALUE. If the 11-87 and Xtrema2 were priced similarly, there is no question that I would go for the Xtrema. There is just something about being able to buy 2 11-87s for the price of the Xtrema, while at the same time keeping my money in the US and being able to use all my existing chokes that makes the 11-87 appealing.

All of that being said, I do have a couple of questions for 11-87 experts/owners. I am familiar with the 870 product line and Express vs. Wingmaster, etc, but how do the different models of 11-87 compare? I see that there is a Sportsman, an SPS, and an XCS. What are the key differences? If I had to guess, it looks like the Sportsman would be the equivalent of the "Express" version of the 870. It looks like the XCS version has some fancy finish on the barrel and receiver and costs a bunch extra. And that the SPS falls somewhere in between. Is this correct?

Also, are there any issues that 11-87 owners have (jams, broken components, etc) that make you wish that you would have gone with one of the Italian guns?

Thanks!


----------



## wildrice (Sep 11, 2007)

Good questions.

I've got a Beretta 390 and a Rem 11-87, like em both. My Rem 11-87 is all black, synthestic stock which i never said I would get but did (called Black Death, which it is when the owner uses proper shooting techniques), it is used exclusively for upland, as i have a 26" barrell with it. I see know reason why it would not be a super waterfowl gun with the 28 or 30" barrell. As far as breakdowns, none in 6 years.

WR


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

The two I owned where both 31/2" chambered guns. I had numerous failure of the ejectors with low volume of shells going through the gun. The first broke three times in one season and the dealer in WI simply gave me a new gun the last time I brought it in.

I had similar problems with the second but not as often. It might have been because I had not shot as many 3.5" shells through it. Never the less it still broke.

I have a couple 1100's and also own a 390 Berreta SLT which is what I went back to and still shoot today. Some of the guys I hunt with bought the 3" versions and have had no issues with them. Like you most had been 870 shooters and the change to the 11-87 gave them a confidence factor as well as a familiar feel as well.

I do not know anyone who did buy the 3.5" guns that have not had similar failures like I had. I bring my 870 along as a backup on hunts and over the last three years the only time the gun has seen field duty was when it was used by hunting partners who where shooting 11-87 3.5" guns.


----------



## sponkey14 (Mar 1, 2008)

I LOVE MY 11-87 my friends have the 870's and i blow them out of the water, they cant shoot as fast, i have the specail purpose, and i will always buy the 11-87


----------



## jmluds (Mar 29, 2006)

sponkey, are you shooting 3.5s through your 11-87?


----------



## sdgoosekiller (Mar 26, 2008)

I had an 1187 and I hunted with it two times when a piece inside the reciever broke. I put 7 of them in and every time I went out I could shoot about 10 times and it would break again. I was shooting 3 1/2 out of it and had to just get rid of it.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I have a left hand 11-87, they only make a 3" gun in left hand but I ran thousands and thousands of rounds through that gun. I had two minor parts break throughout the life of the gun and remington took great care of me. I ended up picking up another gun and really don't shoot my 11-87 much but when it was my main gun it was pretty flawless. I don't regret getting one at all.


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

I can't tell you how many times i've seen 11-87s jam or flat out fail guiding you get to see ALOT of guns and 11-87's were and still are not the best choice of guns ...
save you money shoot the 870 for a few years save up then buy what you a benelli or xtrema


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

i have shot close to 1000 2 3/4" shells through a 1100 never a problem. other than a busted gas seal. easy fix. either quail or clay birds only.

one of my hunting buddies bought a 1187 last year ran about a case through it without a problem.

i noticed this the other day at Remington.com you may give it a look. 
SPR453™ Autoloader.

i to use a shucker and love it but have been thinking about getting lazy the last couple of years and thought it may do everything i need.

but i know nothing about them. just seen them last week.

and good luck. :beer: :beer:

im 100% right 50% of the time???


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

I've had Remington autos all of my life and have rarely had problems. Keep 'em clean, store them properly and you won't be disappointed. I think you shoot more smoothly with an auto.......my original 1100 is now strictly my deer gun with a scope on it. I shoot 3" only........I feel 3 1/2's are not necessary........but synthetic camo too........very durable. My 2 cents.


----------



## pheasantslayer (May 13, 2004)

Never had a problem with mine and i've shot thousands of shells out of it. Use it for about everything from doves to turkeys. I would have to say if you have a feel for the 870's you will definitely love the 1187's. Just make sure you keep it clean and oiled up and you should definitely have shooter gun.


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

I've had my 11-87 Super Mag for 6 years. I shoot 3.5" only in it, it will not cycle 2 3/4" shells. I did see Remington had a modification you could buy and then it should do it.

I clean it after every waterfowl hunt and make sure it's dry not oily. If it's real cold or real nasty, I use my 870 Super Mag Pump. Just don't trust the auto then. I really like the gun and bought it because it was half the price of the Binelli and Extrema. If I knew for a fact those guys don't ever have any trouble in the nasty stuff, I may have spent the cash and got one of those.

Good Hunting.


----------



## NDMax (Jul 23, 2008)

dwshunt said:


> I clean it after every waterfowl hunt and make sure it's dry not oily. .


You might want to try Militec1 for the piston and tube. Clean it well, degrease it, apply the Militec1, and eaither heat it with a torch to about 350 degrees, or even shoot it several times in close succession. (Heat binds the oil into the metal) Wipe the metal dry with a cloth, and you should be set. Militec1 is good stuff, used it for years on my 96 and 21, not to mention everything else.

NDMax


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

There are deals all around on SX2's since x3's came out and people are cleaning out inventory. I would just pickup one of those and be done. If you are looking at 3" guns an 1187 should serve you well, I wouldn't mess with a 3.5" chamber 1187 though.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Ive never owned a 11-87. but for a cheaper reliable autoloader why not look at a SX2? mine has been flawless. from 2 3/4 for chukar to the 3.5 inch for geese it always cycles. just gotta make sure ur shootin 1 1/8 oz loads for it to cycle.


----------



## bird builder (Apr 23, 2008)

If you buy any auto make sure it's easy to break down and clean other wise you won't clean it as often and any auto owner will tell you that keeping your gun clean is the differece between a single shot and a auto.


----------



## smokinberetta (Jul 12, 2007)

I have had 4 remington autos and 3 beretta autos and have won many shooting competitions with either. The biggest difference I have found over time is reliability in regards to cleaning maintenance. I have always found that if I didn't clean my Remington after 100-150 skeet loads (I shoot very light 1 oz. reloads) that I COULD run into some functioning problems as the magazine tube and rings got dirty. The Beretta on the other hand will function for 1000s of rounds without cleaning. I am NOT advocating being lazy when it comes to cleaning, but especially during competitions the last thing you need to worry about is if your gun will function and cost you targets. The other nice feature with the Beretta is simply fewer parts to break. There are no gas rings, O-rings, etc. like on the Remington to carry as replacements. The one feature that I really like on the Remington vs. the Beretta is the placement of the safety. Having the safety BEHIND the trigger is a much safer design as far as I'm concerned especially for newer hunters that could get excited when birds approach since you can't cover the trigger as you switch your safety off. Remington autos tend to be much more barrel heavy and the Berettas tend to be balanced a little nicer out of the box, but a little reworking can fix that. I prefer the Beretta, but my 11-87 is always my 12 ga. back-up gun.

If you are really wondering about what gun might feel or shoot better for you, it may be most advisable to head to a local gun club and ask to borrow somebody else's gun. Most guys would be happy to let you shoot their gun.


----------

